# WTB Nissan Skyline and GTR



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Were back out offering Christmas Dollars for all Skylines and GTR variants. If you have something to let go please drop us a PM.

Wrecks to Amazing, all considered.

Kindest regards

Dave


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Folks

please keep those PM's coming we are still out buying.


----------



## CarteBlanche (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a 2002 MSpec Nur in Millenium Jade for sale in Vancouver. Let me know if you have any interest.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still out buying folks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still out buying folks


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Dave,

I did send you some information a few months back, didn't have a reply yet, should I send it again?

Chris


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still searching folks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still searching folks


----------

